# Yellow Band Cohiba - Dominican Republic



## SigEpGF (Jun 14, 2005)

OK, so I just found a "Cohiba" with "Republica Dominicana" underneath. Is this the knockoff made in the United States which the Cuban Cohiba is trying to stop from selling? It has the yellow band with four rows of circles in the background (please see attached photo).

I'm confused as to what I just smoked. I was wondering if any of you FOG's might be able to help this newbie..... 

Thanks!

GF :u


----------



## SlimDiesel (Apr 13, 2005)

That is one of those POS non-Cuban Cohiba's. Republica Dominicana = Dominican Republic. Hate to burst your bubble dude, but those are the ones that Cohiba is trying to shut down like you said.

Not a bad smoke if you buy them for $3 a stick like I have, but I've also seen them at the $12-$15 range which makes me sick.


----------



## RumblePen (May 17, 2005)

It's the Red Dot Cohibas made by General Tobacco that they have the beef with. I haven't heard of any law suits against Montecristi, the makers of these yellow bands.

From what I understand, these are only suppose to be sold in the DR.


----------



## psygardelic (May 24, 2005)

I use to buy these for like $4 a stick from a really crappy tobacconist. She sold them as fakes but the individuals at the other smoke shops claimed that these cigars where actually illegal and that she was trying to sell them off quickly foor cheap to get rid of them. Like Rumble Said, they are suppost to only be sold in the Dom Republic..

They were a good smoke for me at the time, as a beginner, as they are extremely mild and enjoyable. I havent had one in a long time but I remember that I continued to buy them , knowing they were fakes, even before I was told they were illegal to sell in the united states. I would probably smoke one again but I would probably find them to be rather mild and akin to smoking air..


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

I like these occasionally. I can get em for just under $2 around here.


:ms NCRM


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

RubmlePen said:


> It's the Red Dot Cohibas made by General Tobacco that they have the beef with. I haven't heard of any law suits against Montecristi, the makers of these yellow bands.
> 
> From what I understand, these are only suppose to be sold in the DR.


Yep. It is my understanding that the manufacturer ownes the TM in the Dominican Republic so they are sold there for domestic consumption whereas the red dot Cohibas are only exported. One can bring the dominican banded sticks into the US for personal consumption, but why would you want to? u


----------



## The Prince (Apr 9, 2005)

Don't smoke these, dude. You will be giving your money to shady scavengers.


----------



## SigEpGF (Jun 14, 2005)

The Prince said:


> Don't smoke these, dude. You will be giving your money to shady scavengers.


Yeah, it wasn't a terrible smoke by any means. It's not saying much, however. I saw these at a cigar shop and thought, "Cohibas for $4?? No way, I've got to try it and see what it's all about."

So are these ARE made by a non-genuine Cohiba manufacturer? Are the red-dot Cohibas genuine? Or are the only "real" Cohibas the Cuban kind only?

GF


----------



## JDO (Jun 2, 2005)

SigEpGF said:


> Yeah, it wasn't a terrible smoke by any means. It's not saying much, however. I saw these at a cigar shop and thought, "Cohibas for $4?? No way, I've got to try it and see what it's all about."
> 
> So are these ARE made by a non-genuine Cohiba manufacturer? Are the red-dot Cohibas genuine? Or are the only "real" Cohibas the Cuban kind only?
> 
> GF


The real Cohibas are the Cubans.
The Yellow Label are rip offs.
The Red Dot Cohibas are the ones that are in the dispute with the Cuban Cohibas. The Red Dots are not Cuban.


----------



## CAOlover (Mar 10, 2005)

So does the same go for this as well:


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

CAOlover said:


> So does the same go for this as well:


Yep. Just another cheap cohiba ripoff.


----------



## CAOlover (Mar 10, 2005)

thats what i thought thanks


----------



## 5thDan (Mar 15, 2005)

SigEpGF said:


> OK, so I just found a "Cohiba" with "Republica Dominicana" underneath. Is this the knockoff made in the United States which the Cuban Cohiba is trying to stop from selling? It has the yellow band with four rows of circles in the background (please see attached photo).
> 
> I'm confused as to what I just smoked. I was wondering if any of you FOG's might be able to help this newbie.....
> 
> ...


My son gave me one of these about 2 months ago. I let it sit in my humi for a couple weeks an decided one night to see what they were all about. One of the worst cigars I've tried. Draw was next to impossible. I could suck start a Harley easier than I could get smoke thru that stick. What little smoke I did get wasn't bad. I gave up after 1 1/2 inches. I hope the kid didn't spend a lot on these cigars. Just my :2


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Check out the auctions.  HERE!

:ms NCRM


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I bought a box of those once and I repeat once.THEY SUCKED..

Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## Puros (Oct 7, 2004)

Do a N00b a favor, please. Post a pic of the Real Cohibas. I think I have been a victim of this one.


----------



## JDO (Jun 2, 2005)

Puros said:


> Do a N00b a favor, please. Post a pic of the Real Cohibas. I think I have been a victim of this one.


The label on real Cohibas is the same as the yellow lable DR's except for saying Habana Cuba on the label.

http://www.top25cigar.com/reviewdatabase/index.asp?showprod=yes&pkID=77


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

JDO said:


> The label on real Cohibas is the same as the yellow lable DR's except for saying Habana Cuba on the label.
> 
> http://www.top25cigar.com/reviewdatabase/index.asp?showprod=yes&pkID=77


These dominican faux-hibas go for $30 a bundle around here. Horrible cigar with no redeeming qualities whatsoever.


----------



## JDO (Jun 2, 2005)

opusxox said:


> These dominican faux-hibas go for $30 a bundle around here. Horrible cigar with no redeeming qualities whatsoever.


Sounds great.


----------



## BMLawler (Oct 14, 2003)

1.99 each around here, and still way over priced in my honest opinion.


----------



## SigEpGF (Jun 14, 2005)

BMLawler said:


> 1.99 each around here, and still way over priced in my honest opinion.


I agree - a rookie mistake of mine to buy it. I should have found this place a long time ago!

Thanks for all your input and feedback everyone. I learned a lot about Cohibas that I wasn't expecting to.

GF :u


----------



## SigEpGF (Jun 14, 2005)

Went into a cigar shop in Orange and found yellow banded "Cohiba" cigars with gold lettering.. and they had the nerve to call them Siglo VI and Esplendido!! 

They had the writing "Republican Dominicana" in cursive, like true Habanos say "La Habana, Cuba"

AND they sold them for about $14 a stick! Pisses me off!! :c


----------



## Jkbd33 (Jun 22, 2005)

SigEpGF said:


> OK, so I just found a "Cohiba" with "Republica Dominicana" underneath. Is this the knockoff made in the United States which the Cuban Cohiba is trying to stop from selling? It has the yellow band with four rows of circles in the background (please see attached photo).
> 
> I'm confused as to what I just smoked. I was wondering if any of you FOG's might be able to help this newbie.....
> 
> Thanks!


My friend is a police officer and that exact cigar with that band is what he smokes. I have even smoked a few with him. They are alright.


----------



## cbw2647 (May 23, 2005)

SigEpGF said:


> OK, so I just found a "Cohiba" with "Republica Dominicana" underneath. Is this the knockoff made in the United States which the Cuban Cohiba is trying to stop from selling? It has the yellow band with four rows of circles in the background (please see attached photo).
> 
> I'm confused as to what I just smoked. I was wondering if any of you FOG's might be able to help this newbie.....
> 
> ...


I have about 12 torps, if anybody wants to trade for 2 or 3 sticks of your choice....LMK


----------



## johnpalley (Nov 3, 2010)

guys i dont even know what to think after reading this thread. my friend just got back from the dominican republic and he brought me back a cigar that he paid $1 for from a guy that was selling them on the street.he bought a 10 pack for $10. the band on it is identical to the band in this thread. suprisingly i thought this cigar was so good unlike you guys. this thread is 5 years old so i dont know if there made different now or what. ive been searching for these cigars all day on the internet and cant find them. the only dominican republic cohibas i found were the red dot cohibas below.

***************.com. sorry they wont let me post a direct link yet

are the red dot cohibas identicle to the one my friend just gave me? i want to buy more of these bad. does anyone know a website that sells these? thanks


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

No, the red dots are probly better than the "Fauxhiba" that your buddy got you. But the Red Dots are about $10+. 

I am sure there is someone with some of these fakes that will send ya, if you really want them!!


----------



## johnpalley (Nov 3, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> No, the red dots are probly better than the "Fauxhiba" that your buddy got you. But the Red Dots are about $10+.
> 
> I am sure there is someone with some of these fakes that will send ya, if you really want them!!


just so you know he brought me back a panatela type size. it was small. i found the red dot ones for like $2 each in that approx size. thebayratt, if you were gonna describe the cigar my friend got me how would you describe it? mild, or medium or something? im knew to cigars and this one was perfect for my taste. im just afraid that if the one i just smokes is mild and the red dot one is medium or strong then it wont be my taste or something cause its alot different, you know? im gonna try the red dot ones but just to make sure i still wanna see if i can find a place that sells the other ones to compare them. that cigar got me straight drooling for another one but i cant find them


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Because those Cohibas are counterfeit Cubans, you will be hard pressed to find a vendor who stocks them. If you want them that bad you can always go to Mexico were these things are sold to unsuspecting tourists by the truck load.

Or... you can order some smokes from any number of online retailers that are as cheap if not cheaper and certainly better tasting. Cigar International tells you what strength profile the smoke you are looking at has. Mild, Medium, Full, and every variation of the 3.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

The one you smoked was probly mild to medium at the most!
The Red Dots are a medium-full and DEFFINATELY a different taste. Try something like a Montecristo White (Non Cuban) or Romeo y Julieta (NC) Vintage. Those are good mild smokes. Somewhate costly (more that $3) but decent smokes to get into the hang of cigars. I wouldn't go all out and buy a Cohiba Red Dot, rite off the bat. There are plenty of good mild to medium smokes to try to work your way to fuller smokes. There are some I didn't get to smoke when I started and a few I am wantign to try.

*Helpful Advice!!!*
Most Cohiba Red Dots are about $10+ for a Robusto... if you can get a Red Dot for $3.... something is up. 
Cohiba - Cigars International


----------



## johnpalley (Nov 3, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> The one you smoked was probly mild to medium at the most!
> The Red Dots are a medium-full and DEFFINATELY a different taste. Try something like a Montecristo White (Non Cuban) or Romeo y Julieta (NC) Vintage. Those are good mild smokes. Somewhate costly (more that $3) but decent smokes to get into the hang of cigars. I wouldn't go all out and buy a Cohiba Red Dot, rite off the bat. There are plenty of good mild to medium smokes to try to work your way to fuller smokes. There are some I didn't get to smoke when I started and a few I am wantign to try.
> 
> *Helpful Advice!!!*
> ...


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

O, ok gotcha... the Pequenos are that cost.

The Monte and RyJ are from Dominican Republic. I think they make them in the smaller sizes if you do a search. Look for "little cigars or Small cigars". You may find them thay way.


----------



## johnpalley (Nov 3, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> O, ok gotcha... the Pequenos are that cost.
> 
> The Monte and RyJ are from Dominican Republic. I think they make them in the smaller sizes if you do a search. Look for "little cigars or Small cigars". You may find them thay way.


thanks il start searching now. and if you can recommend any others please do. im goin on a mission to find a similar cigar to the one i smoked


----------



## johnpalley (Nov 3, 2010)

i found some Montecristo Whites that have a ring of 33 but the romeos only come big. im gonna buy some Montecristo Whites and coheba red dots to try them out. thanks and if anyone knows some similar cigars that are panatela size please post


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

If you like small cigars (often called cigarillos), I recommend Arturo Fuente Cubanitos. You can find these at local B&M. I would think Romeo y Julieta Pequenos taste pretty good too. I forget. It's been a while since I had a cigarillo and Cubanitos does stand in my memory.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Try these:
Fuentes are a good medium smoke. I haven't had the smaller AF but the larger are great.
Arturo Fuente Exquisitos Cigars - Natural Box of 50
Arturo Fuente Exquisitos Cigars - Maduro Box of 50

Montecristo Memories 5/10 Cigars - Natural Pack of 50
Romeo Y Julieta Julietas 6/10 Cigars - Natural Pack of 60
CAO Gold Karats 10/5 Cigars - Natural Pack of 50

La Aurora was and still is a favorite of mine:
La Aurora Finos 5/10 Cigars - Natural Pack of 50

Oliva makes good smokes. These are pretty mild/medium:
Oliva Serie O Cigarillo (5) Cigar Tin

Here is a good list of small cigars. The prices are for boxes; some you can buy singles/5pks.
http://www.famous-smoke.com/cigars/search.cfm?N=1000111 1000076 1000075 1000074 1000142&Ne=1000141


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

...


----------



## johnpalley (Nov 3, 2010)

Tman said:


> If you like small cigars (often called cigarillos), I recommend Arturo Fuente Cubanitos. You can find these at local B&M. I would think Romeo y Julieta Pequenos taste pretty good too. I forget. It's been a while since I had a cigarillo and Cubanitos does stand in my memory.


what type of Romeo y Julieta cigars are you talkin about? theres a bunch of different ones. i couldnt find the "vintage" that thebayratt recommended in a Pequenos size


----------



## johnpalley (Nov 3, 2010)

thebayratt your the f in man! thanks. im about to go on a taste test shopping spree. you def know alot about cigars. if you dont mind id like to ask you something about a different subject.

ive been looking for cheap nat sherman-natural menthol/mint cigarettes for years and i cant find one place that has a good price. i pay $10 in my neighborhood for them but i would like to find a spot to order them in bulk for 6-$7 a pack. do you know a website? just so you know im in ma


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

johnpalley said:


> what type of Romeo y Julieta cigars are you talkin about? theres a bunch of different ones. i couldnt find the "vintage" that thebayratt recommended in a Pequenos size


This
Romeo y Julieta Reserva Real Pequenos

or

This
Romeo y Julieta Habana Reserve Pequenos


----------



## johnpalley (Nov 3, 2010)

thanks tman!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

These?
NAT SHERMAN HINT OF MINT CUBE - Smokes-Spirits.com
or
NAT SHERMAN NATURALS MENTHOL - Smokes-Spirits.com

Never had a one of them. I know my local B&M has one or two of the naturals.
Try a google search or a Bing search. There are tons of cigarette sites online that sell. You may run into a "tax" issue or something being shipped state to state. Some states don'e allow certain types or cigars or small flavored cigars to be shipped into thier state(s). One issue I see with ordering cigarettes online is; after so long they go "old". So if its a _great _deal....... _it may not be _and be worth paying a little more for "fresher" cigarettes.

_Sorry mods if this got a little off topic_


----------



## johnpalley (Nov 3, 2010)

yeah the second one except the pack in supposed to be green. ive never scene that box before. trust me ive spent hours googling and nothing. i knew it was a long shot but i just wanted to ask you. thanks for trying


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

shannensmall said:


> Because those Cohibas are counterfeit Cubans, you will be hard pressed to find a vendor who stocks them. If you want them that bad you can always go to Mexico were these things are sold to unsuspecting tourists by the truck load.
> 
> Or... you can order some smokes from any number of online retailers that are as cheap if not cheaper and certainly better tasting. Cigar International tells you what strength profile the smoke you are looking at has. Mild, Medium, Full, and every variation of the 3.


These cigars always get responses like this. The cigars suck, as far as I'm concerned. But they are not "counterfiet" or "fakes". They are what they are. They clearly say that they are Dominican right on the label. So they are not pretending to be Cuban Cohibas. It's like going to see an Elvis impersonator, and then dismissing him as a "fake".


----------



## johnpalley (Nov 3, 2010)

guys ive been researching different cigars since i started posting in this thread and im curious to know, are these yellow band cohibas Maduros? they seemed pretty dark colored. theres alot of different cigars that im buying to test out but they come in naturals and Maduro so im curious to know


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

I saw something similar to this yellow band Dominican Cohiba on Cigar Aficionado's site on their conterfeit gallery here. Counterfeit Gallery | Cigar Aficionado

But it says "De Dominicana" instead of "Republica Dominicana"


----------



## johnpalley (Nov 3, 2010)

johnpalley said:


> guys ive been researching different cigars since i started posting in this thread and im curious to know, are these yellow band cohibas Maduros? they seemed pretty dark colored. theres alot of different cigars that im buying to test out but they come in naturals and Maduro so im curious to know


no one knows if these were Maduro?


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

johnpalley said:


> no one knows if these were Maduro?


Kinda silly asking for a wrapper for a fake Cohiba, but I believe they are natural wrappers.


----------



## johnpalley (Nov 3, 2010)

Tman said:


> Kinda silly asking for a wrapper for a fake Cohiba, but I believe they are natural wrappers.


thanks


----------



## johnpalley (Nov 3, 2010)

guys i just had 1 more question and then il stop posting in this thread. this yellow band cohiba cigar is one of the first cigars i ever smoked and i loved the taste of it. theres so many different types of tastes so i wanted to find out how you guys would describe the taste so when im cigar searching i know the type of cigars to search for. i appreciate it.

i just ordered a bunch of cigars because im gonna start smoking them, and i just wanna be prepared if i dont like them better than the yellow bands just because of the type of taste alone. if anyones curious heres a list of all the cigars i just ordered. as you can see i like the smaller cigars. i cant wait till they arrive so i can start taste testing

1.	Montecristo - White - Prontos Petite - Natural - 4" x 33	Tins of 10
2.	Sancho Panza - Honduran - Matadors - Natural - 4" x 24	Tin of 10	
3.	Arturo Fuente - Gran Reserva - Exquisitos - Sun Grown - 4" x 30	
4.	Arturo Fuente - Gran Reserva - Exquisitos - Maduro - 4" x 30	Single	
5.	Padron - Classic - Corticos - Natural - 4 1/4" x 35	Tin of 6	
6.	CAO - Flavours - Moontrance - Tubos - Natural - 4 3/4" x 30	Single	
7.	CAO - L`Anniversaire Cameroon - Cigarillos - Natural - 4" x 30 -10	
8.	CAO - L`Anniversaire Maduro - Cigarillos - Maduro - 4" x 30Tin of10
9.	CAO - Flavours - Caramelo Joe - Tubos - Natural - 4 3/4" x 30	Single	
10.	Tatiana - Dolce - Chocolate - Natural - 5" x 30	Single 
11.	Partagas - Classic - Puritos - Natural - 4 3/16" x 32	Tin of 10 
12.	Ashton - Classic - Esquire - Maduro - 4 1/2" x 32	Tin of 10 
13.	Ashton - Classic - Esquire - Natural - 4 1/2" x 32	Tin of 10 
14.	601 - Habano - Guapito - Natural - 4" x 32	Single
15.	Tatuaje - Cabaiguan - Petites - Natural - 4 1/2" x 32	Single	
16.	Zino - Platinum Scepter - XS - Natural - 4" x 30	Tin of 10	
17.	La Flor Dominicana - Little Cigars - Mojitos - Natural -4" x30Tinof 10
18.	Don Pepin - Don Pepin Blue Label - Demi Tasse - Natural 4 1/2" x32 
19.	La Gloria Cubana - Classic - Glorias Petit - Maduro - 4 5/16" x 32	
20.	La Gloria Cubana - Classic - Glorias Petit - Natural - 4 5/16" x 32	
21.	Oliva - Serie G - Cigarillos - Natural - 4" x 38	Tin of 5
22.	Carlos Torano - Exodus 1959 - Cigarillos - Natural - 4 1/8" x 30	
23.	H Upmann - Classic - Demi Tasse 5 Pack - Natural - 4 1/2" x 33


----------

